# USA to Mexican citizenship



## gwennie147 (May 4, 2016)

I've read that in order for a us citizen who's parent was born in Mexico can get citizenship in Mexico if they bring their birth parent, born in Mexico to the Mexican consolate in the USA. My husbands parent born in Mexico is deceased. We may be able to get his birth and death certificates. Would that help us?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will certainly need to document the Mexican nationality of the parents, at least one of them, by birth records officially registered in Mexico. Anecdotal information will not do the trick.
Once accomplished, a Mexican passport may be issued to the “new citizen“. The spouse, a US citizen, will have to obtain a visa from INM and reside in Mexico for a specified period of time before being able to apply for naturalization through SRE in Mexico.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't this is a hijack since the subject is Mexican citizenship through naturalization.

The Secretaria for Relaciones Exteriores tells me that my application for citizenship is about two weeks from being approved. This has started me thinking about the next step. Once I am a citizen, I assume they will take away my Residencial Permanente visa. Then I will need a Mexican Passport if I want to leave the country and return, correct. But SRE told me it takes a month and a half to get a passport. What do people do if you want to travel in between becoming a citizen and getting a passport. I can't apply for a passport until my citizenship is final. But I may have need to leave Mexico before I can get a Mexican passport. I know I can still travel on my US passport, but when I return to Mexico I will want to show them a Mexican Passport.


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

TundraGreen said:


> I don't this is a hijack since the subject is Mexican citizenship through naturalization.
> 
> The Secretaria for Relaciones Exteriores tells me that my application for citizenship is about two weeks from being approved. This has started me thinking about the next step. Once I am a citizen, I assume they will take away my Residencial Permanente visa. Then I will need a Mexican Passport if I want to leave the country and return, correct. But SRE told me it takes a month and a half to get a passport. What do people do if you want to travel in between becoming a citizen and getting a passport. I can't apply for a passport until my citizenship is final. But I may have need to leave Mexico before I can get a Mexican passport. I know I can still travel on my US passport, but when I return to Mexico I will want to show them a Mexican Passport.


I think you would ask for an Exit/Entry permit, just as you would if you need to leave the country while the canje process taking place for a RT visa.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I don't this is a hijack since the subject is Mexican citizenship through naturalization.
> 
> The Secretaria for Relaciones Exteriores tells me that my application for citizenship is about two weeks from being approved. This has started me thinking about the next step. Once I am a citizen, I assume they will take away my Residencial Permanente visa. Then I will need a Mexican Passport if I want to leave the country and return, correct. But SRE told me it takes a month and a half to get a passport. What do people do if you want to travel in between becoming a citizen and getting a passport. I can't apply for a passport until my citizenship is final. But I may have need to leave Mexico before I can get a Mexican passport. I know I can still travel on my US passport, but when I return to Mexico I will want to show them a Mexican Passport.


Why not take your naturalization document or a copy of it and use that to enter Mexico. I did that with my US naturalization document when they took my "Green Card" away at the swear in ceremony and didn´t bother to get a US passport until years later. I would enter the US from Mexico with my driver´s license and if they asked "citizenship ?", about 1 out of 6 or 7 times, I said naturalized US citizen. A few times [out if many dozen] they asked for proof, but most always said OK and let me pass through.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I think it would be either an exit/entry permit or some other sort of constancia de trámite. I wouldn’t trust that just the naturalization document as such would be enough; they might require that before leaving you had used that document to apply for an exit/entry permit or other constancia.

To enter the U.S. would be no problem, since one has one’s U.S. passport; the question is what proof to show when entering Mexico and there they definitely do ask to see your documents.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

AlanMexicali said:


> I would enter the US from Mexico with my driver´s license and if they asked "citizenship ?


It's been a few years since one could do that. A DL in the U.S. isn't proof of citizenship and in at least a dozen states isn't even proof of legal immigration status.


----------



## stanburn (Jan 19, 2009)

In Manzanillo I got my mexican passport in 3 days. SRE took 2 months to approve my citizenship. When you receive your carta de naturalizacion, you surrender your permanente at the same time.

To get my IFE took almost 2 weeks.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

stanburn said:


> In Manzanillo I got my mexican passport in 3 days. SRE took 2 months to approve my citizenship. When you receive your carta de naturalizacion, you surrender your permanente at the same time.
> 
> To get my IFE took almost 2 weeks.


It turns out there is a Programa Paisano that tries to make it easy for Mexicans to enter Mexico, probably aimed at Mexicans living in the US. Under this program you can enter Mexico with:
A Mexican passport, or
A birth certificate (Mexican, of course), or
An identification card issued by a Mexican Consulate, or
A declaration of Mexican nationality, or
A naturalization card.

Translated from:
http://www.gob.mx/cms/uploads/attach...chero-2016.pdf

So It looks like I will have no problem reentering without a Mexican Passport. I will either still have my Residencial Permanente, or I will have a Carta de Naturalization.

Manzanillo sounds easier than Guadalajara. It has taken SRE 6 months and still counting to approve citizenship. I was told a month and a half for a passport. I haven't looked into an IFE yet.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

perropedorro said:


> It's been a few years since one could do that. A DL in the U.S. isn't proof of citizenship and in at least a dozen states isn't even proof of legal immigration status.


It actually was a couple of decades ago.


----------

